# Largest fresh water fish ever caught (a cat)



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Thought you all would be interested in this news item !

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/5068206.stm


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought sturgeon got bigger than that but apparently I'm wrong. That is a huge fish!


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

wow that cant be real


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

It would be sweet to hook into one of those with a rod & reel.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

That is an older picture from a year ago. It was caught in a fishing net in Thailand on the Mekong River. It was one the largest species of catfish in the world. If I remember correctly, they tried to keep it alive for an aquarium or for studies but the fella did not pull through. They ended up cutting out the meat and selling it to people as food.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

it would be cool to have a pond full of those


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

something to use 60 lb flatheads as bait for!


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, I remember this from last year. I'd be interested to know how old that thing was. Is it possible for a catfish to live a century or more? Anybody have any idea?


----------

